# O/T - Born and Bred tv series on dvd



## beanzontoast (18 Sep 2010)

I know Mrs B would love to have her favourite old BBC tv series - Born and Bred - on dvd, so I'm thinking that it might make a good Christmas pressy. It's not currently available to buy new though - came out in 2006 - and I don't want to pick it up in bits from Ebay as that would be expensive / messy and knowing my luck I'd end up with bits missing, so... if anyone has the series and is prepared to part with it, please pm me with your asking price.

(Well, I did say it was a long shot!  )

Ta!


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Sep 2010)

beanzontoast said:


> I know Mrs B would love to have her favourite old BBC tv series - Born and Bred - on dvd, so I'm thinking that it might make a good Christmas pressy. It's not currently available to buy new though - came out in 2006 - and I don't want to pick it up in bits from Ebay as that would be expensive / messy and knowing my luck I'd end up with bits missing, so... if anyone has the series and is prepared to part with it, please pm me with your asking price.
> 
> (Well, I did say it was a long shot!  )
> 
> Ta!



All 4 series are listed as available on Amazon!


----------



## beanzontoast (19 Sep 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> All 4 series are listed as available on Amazon!



Indeed they are, but have you looked closely at the prices? Hmm... £450 for the full set of dvds. Ok, they are not available in the shops at present as I said, but this is _slightly _more than I was thinking of paying...


----------

